# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  "Küba Rusya'nın Össü Olabilir"

## bozok

*"Küba Rusya'nın üssü Olabilir"*



*Soğuk Savaş döneminde ve sonrasında Rusya'nın Küba'da daimi bir üssü bulunmadı.* *Rusya Hava Kuvvetleri Stratejik Birlik komutanlarından Anatoli Jiharev, nükleer silah taşıyan stratejik bombardıman uçakları için Küba'da sürekli bir üs kurulabileceğini ifade etti. ..* 


Rus İnterfaks haber ajansına açıklamada bulunan Jiharev, iki ülke yönetiminin siyasi olarak karar vermesi durumunda stratejik bombardıman uçakları birliğinin Küba'ya uçmaya hazır olduğunu söyledi. 

Soğuk Savaş döneminde ve sonrasında Rusya'nın Küba'da daimi bir üssü bulunmadı. Sovyet döneminde nükleer silah taşıyan uçaklar bu ülkeye kısa süreli ziyaretler yapıyorlardı. 


*"CHAVEZ DE RUSYA'YA üS üNERDİ"* 

Rus komutan Venezüella Cumhurbaşkanı Hugo Chavez'in de Archila adasını Rus nükleer bombardıman uçaklarının daimi üssü olarak kullanabileceği önerisinde bulunduğunu açıkladı. Tu-160 model nükleer silah taşıyabilen bombardıman uçakları 13 saatlik uçuşun ardından Archila adasına iniş yapmıştı. Rusya'nın bölgeye nükleer füze taşıyan gemiler de göndermesi ABD'nin doğu Avrupa füze savunma sistemi ve NATO'nun genişleme çabalarına karşı bir adım olarak değerlendirilmişti. 

Rusya Başbakanı Vladimir Putin, 15 yıl aradan sonra 2007'de nükleer silah taşıyan bombardıman uçaklarının uzun mesafeli güvenlik uçuşlarına başlamasını istemişti. 12 saatten fazla havada kalan uçaklar bazen NATO uçakları ile okyanusta it dalaşı gerçekleştiriyor. 

1 Nisan'da Londra'da bir araya gelecek ABD Başkanı Barack Obama ve Rusya Devlet Başkanı Dmitri Medvedev iki ülke ilişkilerinde yeni bir sayfa açmaya hazırlanıyor. ABD'nin doğu Avrupa füze savunma sisteminden vazgeçmesini isteyen Moskova, Washington'la diğer bir çok alanda işbirliği yapmaya hazır olduğu sinyali veriyor. 


Yayın tarihi: 14 Mart 2009, Cumartesi 

Web adresi: http://www.sabah.com.tr/2009/03/14//...31C79B61A.html 
Tüm hakları saklıdır. 
Copyright Â© 2003-2009, TURKUVAZ GAZETE DERGİ BASIM A.ş. 



14.03.2009 / İnternetajans

----------

